# About fed up with BCY and their blended materials!



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Last year I had a spool of Black 452x that had spots where just the Vectran was cut. BCY replaced it and I haven't used the replacement spool until today. Cracked it open and laid out the second half of a buss cable with it. Got done with the loops and when separating the colors to take some extra wax off I find another spot where the Vectran is cut  Took the material off the jig and threw it away to start over. Laid out the second attempt looking more closely this time and it looked better so I went ahead and did the loops. There was a piece of wax that was balled up on the black so I went to pick it off and wouldn't you know it, ANOTHER CUT SPOT!! This is now 2 buss cables worth of material, time and patience wasted because of this material. 

I don't have another spool of black 452x laying around to use so now I'm going to have to comb over the material before I lay it out, then spool it back up and lay it out on the jig. Hopefully I can find a long enough stretch in the spool somewhere to finish this set. After this, I may be done with BCY string materials. I don't have time for setbacks like this. I don't build anywhere close to high volume and if this has happened to me several times now, I can't imagine the number of problems the high volume builders have seen. I'm sure BCY will take care of me and quickly but it does me no good to have another replacement spool that I can't trust.


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Please bear in mind i've only built 4 sets of strings so i have no knowledge of string materials, dumb questions maybe but is it very obvious that the vectran has been cut or is it something that an experience string builder will see, how can you tell if it's the vectran thats been cut and not the other material.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

452x is 33% Vectran which was about the percentage of the individual strand that was cut through. The strange thing is that it's cut through in a perfect slice. The ends match up exactly with each other. 

I also found a section of cut material when I was laying out the silver on the string. So now it's happened 3 times on the same set with 2 different colors. It's been annoying to say the least. At first I thought it was something that I was doing but it's not anywhere near my posts and I didn't have a rough spot or knife anywhere near where the cut spots were. Here's a pic of one of the cut black strands and the silver strand.















Unfortunately, it's not always easy to spot. Because of the wax, the cut Vectran sticks to the other part of the strand and may not be visible at all. I just happened to see a little piece sticking out on these and on further examination, I saw that they were cut. Makes me wonder how many sets are out there that have this problem that maybe didn't get caught and just got served over.


----------



## PK101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Huntinsker said:


> Makes me wonder how many sets are out there that have this problem that maybe didn't get caught and just got served over.


Was thinking along the same lines, thankfully i/we have people such as yourself highlighting problems with string materials.

peter


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

I think Hoyt has a bunch Of cut stuff also. This is my second factory set and they just keep on stretching. When I get my custom strings in I will take the factory ones apart. I really was thinking they never stretched them long enough but after seeing this I 'll have to see.


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have been using BCY Trophy for 3 years now and have never had 1 single problem.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

mfr22 said:


> I have been using BCY Trophy for 3 years now and have never had 1 single problem.


I hadn't had more than 1 problem last year with 452x either. It's my newer spools that seem to have this problem and it's annoying. I'm definitely going to be checking each strand as I lay it out from now on. I don't want any sets out there with spots like this that I've missed.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Huntinsker said:


> Last year I had a spool of Black 452x that had spots where just the Vectran was cut. BCY replaced it and I haven't used the replacement spool until today...





Huntinsker said:


> I also found a section of cut material when I was laying out the silver on the string. So now it's happened 3 times on the same set with 2 different colors. It's been annoying to say the least. At first I thought it was something that I was doing but it's not anywhere near my posts and I didn't have a rough spot or knife anywhere near where the cut spots were. Here's a pic of one of the cut black strands and the silver strand.





Huntinsker said:


> I hadn't had more than 1 problem last year with 452x either. It's my newer spools that seem to have this problem and it's annoying. I'm definitely going to be checking each strand as I lay it out from now on. I don't want any sets out there with spots like this that I've missed.


It would seem this is very contradictory? 
1. Last year there was a single problem that was addressed by BCY... a year ago. 
2. You didn't use the spool replaced last year until now.
3. You now claim BCY's newer spools have issues?

While I agree that you can have an issue with any product, slamming BCY over something that happened a year ago that was addressed by them a year ago is a little picky isn't it, especially since you've been such a vocal champion of their competition's products. I've been using BCY products for at least 18 years and have never once had this experience. Is it possible there is something going on within your process that is causing this issue? 

And BTW, I just heard Tim Gillingham has switched to BCY 452X...


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

TRUE HUNT said:


> I think Hoyt has a bunch Of cut stuff also. This is my second factory set and they just keep on stretching. When I get my custom strings in I will take the factory ones apart. I really was thinking they never stretched them long enough but after seeing this I 'll have to see.


Hoyt hasnt used 452x in several years now.... its been atleast more than 3 years, they have used 8190 and X since, there mass produced and doubt they reallly ever spend the nessecary time to stretch like they prolly need.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

EPLC said:


> It would seem this is very contradictory?
> 1. Last year there was a single problem that was addressed by BCY... a year ago.
> 2. You didn't use the spool replaced last year until now.
> 3. You now claim BCY's newer spools have issues?
> ...


How do you know how new my newer spools are? I said "MY" newer spools have the problem. The silver spool that I was using was purchased around the same time that I got the replacement black spool from BCY. I never said that the new spools coming out right this very minute have this problem. 

For someone who combs through my threads and posts as often as you do, you really don't comprehend what you read very well. I would also think that if you went through all my posts and threads so well, you'd see that I've been consistently using BCY products longer than I've been using Brownell. I just happen to like Fury the most out of all the current offerings on the market. I still use mostly BCY materials and may continue to do so depending on if I keep having this issue with their stuff. 

And no, there is nothing in my process that would cause the clean cut of only the Vectran of a single strand of this 452x. I never physically touch the fibers when I'm laying them out, only the spool, my knife stays several feet away until I need it, there are no sharp edges or burrs on my jig and the cut sections of the fibers were no where near the posts of the jig. 

And BTW, I thought you said you were done trolling my posts.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> Hoyt hasnt used 452x in several years now.... its been atleast more than 3 years, they have used 8190 and X since, there mass produced and doubt they reallly ever spend the nessecary time to stretch like they prolly need.


They still have some decent factory threads though. Some of the better on the market right now.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

Huntinsker said:


> Last year I had a spool of Black 452x that had spots where just the Vectran was cut. BCY replaced it and I haven't used the replacement spool until today. Cracked it open and laid out the second half of a buss cable with it. Got done with the loops and when separating the colors to take some extra wax off I find another spot where the Vectran is cut  Took the material off the jig and threw it away to start over. Laid out the second attempt looking more closely this time and it looked better so I went ahead and did the loops. There was a piece of wax that was balled up on the black so I went to pick it off and wouldn't you know it, ANOTHER CUT SPOT!! This is now 2 buss cables worth of material, time and patience wasted because of this material.
> 
> I don't have another spool of black 452x laying around to use so now I'm going to have to comb over the material before I lay it out, then spool it back up and lay it out on the jig. Hopefully I can find a long enough stretch in the spool somewhere to finish this set. After this, I may be done with BCY string materials. I don't have time for setbacks like this. I don't build anywhere close to high volume and if this has happened to me several times now, I can't imagine the number of problems the high volume builders have seen. I'm sure BCY will take care of me and quickly but it does me no good to have another replacement spool that I can't trust.


I haven't used 452x for some time now but I have had a few issues with X. Bcy always takes care of it though but it is annoying especially when you have orders backing up. They do have excellent customer service though and get me a replacement spool out overnight mail. The problems I had wasn't with cut strands but the strands were separating and the strings wouldn't layout right.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

sniper10177 said:


> I haven't used 452x for some time now but I have had a few issues with X. Bcy always takes care of it though but it is annoying especially when you have orders backing up. They do have excellent customer service though and get me a replacement spool out overnight mail. The problems I had wasn't with cut strands but the strands were separating and the strings wouldn't layout right.


Yeah I feel for you guys that make string building a business and then have these problems. When the materials are right, they're good materials. Too bad they aren't a little more consistent.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm not a string builder but am educated somewhat about strings. It is my understanding that all these materials are some percentage of Vectran and Dyneema. How in the world can you tell which is which in any given strand???? I'm not trolling; just a legitimate question.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

bfisher said:


> I'm not a string builder but am educated somewhat about strings. It is my understanding that all these materials are some percentage of Vectran and Dyneema. How in the world can you tell which is which in any given strand???? I'm not trolling; just a legitimate question.


Melt it
The Dyneema will melt below the vectran as vectran has a higher temp rating than Dyneema ... Almost 2 times


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

bfisher said:


> I'm not a string builder but am educated somewhat about strings. It is my understanding that all these materials are some percentage of Vectran and Dyneema. How in the world can you tell which is which in any given strand???? I'm not trolling; just a legitimate question.





ex-wolverine said:


> Melt it
> The Dyneema will melt below the vectran as vectran has a higher temp rating than Dyneema ... Almost 2 times


That and the percentage of Vectran in 452x is 33%. Roughly 1/3 of the fiber was cut so it was easy to assume that it was the Vectran and not the Dyneema.


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

I've not seen this issue personally with 90% of my strings being made out the 452X material. Just the wrong material or too much wax sent, and was dealt with promptly by BCY's customer service. I appreciate that Huntinsker brought it to the attention of others. I do believe that this issue was resolved a while ago. There is no 100% guarantee that manufactured goods won't have a problem from time to time. It's how the issue is dealt with to rectify the problem that is more of a concern to me.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bingerarcher said:


> There is no 100% guarantee that manufactured goods won't have a problem from time to time. It's how the issue is dealt with to rectify the problem that is more of a concern to me.


you are exactly correct.....no one nor any business is perfect....EVERYONE has issues and when they go above and beyond to make it right, no matter how old an issue, is what makes a company top notch....

HUNTINSKER...... How is BCY taking care of you..?????


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> you are exactly correct.....no one nor any business is perfect....EVERYONE has issues and when they go above and beyond to make it right, no matter how old an issue, is what makes a company top notch....
> 
> HUNTINSKER...... How is BCY taking care of you..?????


I haven't emailed them yet. I've been too busy with other stuff to even worry about it. I'll shoot them a message after the middle of the next week. I found enough good material on the spools to get the set built and I don't have another set to build for a little while anyway.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Huntinsker said:


> I haven't emailed them yet. I've been too busy with other stuff to even worry about it. I'll shoot them a message after the middle of the next week. I found enough good material on the spools to get the set built and I don't have another set to build for a little while anyway.


Out of curiosity , are you a dealer with BCY , did you get it from a vendor ?

Because the only time I seen this happen is when I dropped a spool or dropped something on it ...maybe a 3rd party didn't do you any favors ?

Just curious if you dealt with Bcy directly ?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

No I'm not a dealer. I buy my BCY stuff from either Lancaster or 60x.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Ahh Cool

I know BCY will hook you up, but I would let whoever you got that from know that your spools were jacked up...You never know what happens in Warehouse when people are packing stuff up...I would think that Lancaster and or Brad should replace that for you ?? After all that's who you purchased it from

I'm just looking at it from BCY or Brownell perspective as they did not sell it to you directly ...That said you did say they(BCY) have taken care of you before when something happened, That says a lot about a company when they warranty something that wasn't originally purchased from them...





Huntinsker said:


> No I'm not a dealer. I buy my BCY stuff from either Lancaster or 60x.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> Ahh Cool
> 
> I know BCY will hook you up, but I would let whoever you got that from know that your spools were jacked up...You never know what happens in Warehouse when people are packing stuff up...I would think that Lancaster and or Brad should replace that for you ?? After all that's who you purchased it from
> 
> I'm just looking at it from BCY or Brownell perspective as they did not sell it to you directly ...That said you did say they(BCY) have taken care of you before when something happened, That says a lot about a company when they warranty something that wasn't originally purchased from them...


I agree. BCY has been great when I have had to contact them.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Huntinsker said:


> I haven't emailed them yet. I've been too busy with other stuff to even worry about it. I'll shoot them a message after the middle of the next week. I found enough good material on the spools to get the set built and I don't have another set to build for a little while anyway.


You haven't even bothered to contact them but you have the time to start threads like this??? And then you have the balls to call me a troll.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

EPLC said:


> You haven't even bothered to contact them but you have the time to start threads like this??? And then you have the balls to call me a troll.


I started this thread so that others might take the time to check their material when they lay it out and possibly catch a problem before it gets out the door. Me contacting BCY would not change the fact that I've found partially cut fibers on 3 different spools of 452x. At the time when I made the thread, I was pi$$ed about having to remake 2 buss cables so yeah, the title may have been a little pointed but the content would be the same whether I had contacted BCY or not.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Huntinsker said:


> I started this thread so that others might take the time to check their material when they lay it out and possibly catch a problem before it gets out the door. Me contacting BCY would not change the fact that I've found partially cut fibers on 3 different spools of 452x. At the time when I made the thread, I was pi$$ed about having to remake 2 buss cables so yeah, the title may have been a little pointed but the content would be the same whether I had contacted BCY or not.


Troll


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

EPLC said:


> Troll


Feel better?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I just opened a roll of BCY 452X , flo green last week & had same problem as you , laid it out and dang if there wasn't cut strands .. I just bought this roll back in Mar / April from Lancaster's while I was there with my family on our Hershey Park vacation trip . I laid it out 3 times and just kept seeing it . Was going to contact BCY but just haven't got around to it . Good thing it was a 1/8 th roll ...


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> I just opened a roll of BCY 452X , flo green last week & had same problem as you , laid it out and dang if there wasn't cut strands .. I just bought this roll back in Mar / April from Lancaster's while I was there with my family on our Hershey Park vacation trip . I laid it out 3 times and just kept seeing it . Was going to contact BCY but just haven't got around to it . Good thing it was a 1/8 th roll ...


That's a bummer but thanks for posting. Someone earlier wondered if it was maybe the dealer for BCY that caused the damage but I'm not sure that's the case. The replacement spool I got directly from BCY has the same problem as the ones I got from either Lancaster or 60x. I think it's a production problem and I don't believe it's in the packaging process. My silver spool is almost half gone and so was the black spool that I originally had the problem with a year ago. No packaging equipment would have been in contact with the fiber on the inside of the spool.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Are the cuts at regular intervals? If so, that might be the smoking gun for a production problem, maybe a burr on one of the wheels used during winding the string onto the spool or something like that?

DM


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I didn't lay the fibers out by each other to find out. I don't think they were all that close to each other though. The first cut on the black was on the last strand of the first buss cable and the second was on the 3rd to last strand of the second attempt. Not sure how far apart that was but each cable was 24 strands, 12 silver, 2 red and 10 black. There was 7 or 8, 30" strands between the two cuts.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

interesting... I have a spool of 8125G that's a year or so, so maybe I should check it out too before I build a string with it...

DM


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

dmacey said:


> interesting... I have a spool of 8125G that's a year or so, so maybe I should check it out too before I build a string with it...
> 
> DM


Certainly can't hurt.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

Huntinsker said:


> Certainly can't hurt.


Well Butch Baker is shipping my jig out in the next day or two, so I'll have to take that opportunity to make some spare strings lol. I should mention that I just finished using up my first spool of 8125G which I bought at the same time as my other spool and it was fine. 
But still sounds like maybe it was a temporary production thing and BCY has it fixed these days?

DM


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i think people need to just keep their eyes open when building, i dont see the need to spread panic so people start taking every roll of material they have and spooling it out and re rolling it up, its not a common issue nor is it a known issue when you take the amount of time BCY has made blended materials and how many bow manufacturers and people have been using them. This seems to just be getting blown out of proportion as i dont think ive seen this brought up ever before??

HUNT did you text, call or email them yet????


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Well Said

Also BCY has a twist rate they put in the material...Good luck making sure that twist rate back in after you un spool it and spool it back up...

I know for a fact that both companies take care of issues promptly...



dwagoner said:


> i think people need to just keep their eyes open when building, i dont see the need to spread panic so people start taking every roll of material they have and spooling it out and re rolling it up, its not a common issue nor is it a known issue when you take the amount of time BCY has made blended materials and how many bow manufacturers and people have been using them. This seems to just be getting blown out of proportion as i dont think ive seen this brought up ever before??
> 
> HUNT did you text, call or email them yet????


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> i think people need to just keep their eyes open when building, i dont see the need to spread panic so people start taking every roll of material they have and spooling it out and re rolling it up, its not a common issue nor is it a known issue when you take the amount of time BCY has made blended materials and how many bow manufacturers and people have been using them. This seems to just be getting blown out of proportion as i dont think ive seen this brought up ever before??
> 
> HUNT did you text, call or email them yet????


No I haven't gotten ahold of them. I just got back into town so I haven't really even thought about it again. I'll send them an email and see what they say. Also, I'm pretty sure you've seen this issue brought up in the past because you commented a couple times on my original thread about it last year. I'm not sure how it's been blown out of proportion. I'm just saying that you should check your stuff before twisting it up to make sure you don't have a problem. It's happened to me a couple times and I don't build near as many strings as some, so there's no telling how often it actually happens.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have been lucky or just can't see good enough to see cut strands. Someone mentioned fiber separation. I see fiber separation when I wrap the loop ends with the tag ends. I don't think that this is a manufacturing problem but is due to the way that I handle the ends. After a few wraps I just twist the strand a little and all seems to be good again.

I want to try some 8190F to see if its fibers will stay together better. I also want to see how it will build and last for me.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Huntinsker said:


> I haven't emailed them yet. I've been too busy with other stuff to even worry about it. I'll shoot them a message after the middle of the next week. I found enough good material on the spools to get the set built and I don't have another set to build for a little while anyway.





Huntinsker said:


> No I haven't gotten ahold of them. I just got back into town so I haven't really even thought about it again. I'll send them an email and see what they say. Also, I'm pretty sure you've seen this issue brought up in the past because you commented a couple times on my original thread about it last year. I'm not sure how it's been blown out of proportion. I'm just saying that you should check your stuff before twisting it up to make sure you don't have a problem. It's happened to me a couple times and I don't build near as many strings as some, so there's no telling how often it actually happens.


You started this troll thread on August 10th and hadn't called for resolution. On August 15th you still hadn't called, and now you still haven't called as of August 20th? Yea, I'm sure your intensions were pure :thumbs_do


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

EPLC said:


> You started this troll thread on August 10th and hadn't called for resolution. On August 15th you still hadn't called, and now you still haven't called as of August 20th? Yea, I'm sure your intensions were pure :thumbs_do


Well if you must know, I got done taking 2 weeks worth of finals the middle of last week, I'm in grad school and was taking 26 credit hours so that you'll have to call me Dr. Huntinsker in a little over a year. Then I went out of town to visit a dying family member, probably the last time I'll see them alive and I also worked 20 hours this weekend. I don't really need a resolution from BCY and I don't give one crap what you think my intentions were/are. I started this thread so that others might check their materials and catch problems before they send it out to a customer or before they waste time finishing a string only to find the problem after the fact. 

I have no doubt BCY will replace the spools but that will not change the fact that my materials were damaged on the spool and it's also not a reason to not post this. BCY is a company that makes a product. We are constantly giving and reading reviews on different companies products. This is no different. If it hurts your feelings, then don't read it. I'm sure BCY will be just fine so you don't need to get your panties all wadded up on their behalf.


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

OK, enough already. Stringmakers, just check your layup before you twist for any potential problems.
Huntinsker, sorry to hear of your family member. Congratulations on becoming Dr. Huntinsker. I believe you've earned that.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Huntinsker said:


> Well if you must know, I got done taking 2 weeks worth of finals the middle of last week, I'm in grad school and was taking 26 credit hours so that you'll have to call me Dr. Huntinsker in a little over a year. Then I went out of town to visit a dying family member, probably the last time I'll see them alive and I also worked 20 hours this weekend. I don't really need a resolution from BCY and I don't give one crap what you think my intentions were/are. I started this thread so that others might check their materials and catch problems before they send it out to a customer or before they waste time finishing a string only to find the problem after the fact.
> 
> I have no doubt BCY will replace the spools but that will not change the fact that my materials were damaged on the spool and it's also not a reason to not post this. BCY is a company that makes a product. We are constantly giving and reading reviews on different companies products. This is no different. If it hurts your feelings, then don't read it. I'm sure BCY will be just fine so you don't need to get your panties all wadded up on their behalf.


So, you have had time post sixteen times on this thread over the days of August 10, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, and 20, but have been just too busy to contact BCY about this all important issue.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

FS560 said:


> So, you have had time post sixteen times on this thread over the days of August 10, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, and 20, but have been just too busy to contact BCY about this all important issue.


I'm corresponding with them and when we're done, I'll post back so everyone can sleep at night. Like I said earlier, it wouldn't change anything if I got replacement spools. I don't build a whole lot any more due to my schedule so I really didn't have a need for the spools to be replaced in any certain timeframe. I was just don't a bit of a vent that this problem bit me again and to do a public service announcement to remind people to check your material. Nothing more.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I realize you needed to vent but likely most people here were thinking you would be the point man on this issue.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

So I had a post all written up about how this was handled and I deleted it to save everyone some time. Long story short, BCY replaced the spools and even sent me an extra black spool, not sure why because I didn't ask. Unfortunately, Bob was rude and very condescending to me in his emails. That was very disappointing to me because I have been a BCY user since I started building. I could have contacted them first with the problem but I still would have posted about the problem on here. I'm a firm believer in people sharing their experiences with products, both good and bad. I still like their materials but I'm a little turned off of the company after our emails back and forth. 

Sorry for the long wait to share this but I had to go out of state to deal with the death and attend the funeral of a close family member.

This is all the more I will say on the subject.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Bob , rude? He & Chris are probably the easiest guys going in archery . . How ever everyone has a breaking point. It would be nice to hear how you handled the conversation on your side. Remember, that E mails don't really show emotions like a conversation would. 
Also if you don't like a product, use something else. 
Your rants could have been handled by directly going to the source instead of having to air it out here. You said you wanted every one to know about the problem. Don't think it was necessary , because most of us would have called BCy to resolve the problem . 
Just my $2.00, inflation you know.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I talked with a string maker saturday. He told me that he has noticed a tiny white fiber in the black trophy. I don't have great eye sight but I could see something shinny in the black trophy. He also told me that 452x is now a little smaller in diameter that it once was. The black trophy is a smaller diameter than the colored trophy. He uses 14 strands of black with 12 strands of colored trophy.

I have always used bcy materials and have not noticed any problems. 

I recently used some Fury and it is some tiny diameter strand material. My first string was 24 strands and I had to use .025 diameter serving to get a good nock fit. My next string will be 28 strands like is suggested.

Once 8190F starts being used and shipped I may switch to it because I like knowing exactly what a string material is made from. Although I am pretty pleased with the fury.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

brtesite said:


> Bob , rude? He & Chris are probably the easiest guys going in archery . . How ever everyone has a breaking point. It would be nice to hear how you handled the conversation on your side. Remember, that E mails don't really show emotions like a conversation would.
> Also if you don't like a product, use something else.
> Your rants could have been handled by directly going to the source instead of having to air it out here. You said you wanted every one to know about the problem. Don't think it was necessary , because most of us would have called BCy to resolve the problem .
> Just my $2.00, inflation you know.


ya all the people at bcy are great people.... will always go out of there way, as shown here too.... extra material for the hassle and whatever else...

OP has posted the rant, or venting thread as stated, before really letting them try and figure out what happened and such, and BCY reads the forums daily.... i know that for a fact.... i also know BCY have him personal cell phone numbers to contact also, along with email addy and office numbers.....but it did come down to a thread where he just seemed to want to trash BCY as hes now a brownell fan......otherwise a "heads up" thread would have been titled alot differently and posted totally opposite of how it was....

Say whatever you like HUNT but with most your past post's about strings and string materials its quite obvious what the thread was about, it was clearly stated....


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

Kind of like how you started a thread about FURY sucking? One fanboy vs. another 



dwagoner said:


> ya all the people at bcy are great people.... will always go out of there way, as shown here too.... extra material for the hassle and whatever else...
> 
> OP has posted the rant, or venting thread as stated, before really letting them try and figure out what happened and such, and BCY reads the forums daily.... i know that for a fact.... i also know BCY have him personal cell phone numbers to contact also, along with email addy and office numbers.....but it did come down to a thread where he just seemed to want to trash BCY as hes now a brownell fan......otherwise a "heads up" thread would have been titled alot differently and posted totally opposite of how it was....
> 
> Say whatever you like HUNT but with most your past post's about strings and string materials its quite obvious what the thread was about, it was clearly stated....


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Huntinsker said:


> That's a bummer but thanks for posting. Someone earlier wondered if it was maybe the dealer for BCY that caused the damage but I'm not sure that's the case. The replacement spool I got directly from BCY has the same problem as the ones I got from either Lancaster or 60x. I think it's a production problem and I don't believe it's in the packaging process. My silver spool is almost half gone and so was the black spool that I originally had the problem with a year ago. No packaging equipment would have been in contact with the fiber on the inside of the spool.



I talked to BCY and they sent out a replacement roll the next day and already received it ... CS is awesome as always at BCY


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Huntinsker said:


> I started this thread so that others might take the time to check their material when they lay it out and possibly catch a problem before it gets out the door. Me contacting BCY would not change the fact that I've found partially cut fibers on 3 different spools of 452x. At the time when I made the thread, I was pi$$ed about having to remake 2 buss cables so yeah, the title may have been a little pointed but the content would be the same whether I had contacted BCY or not.


I, for one, thank you for pointing it out. I recently build a set from 456X and thought it was me. I build only for myself and it was only a couple of places, so I just served over it. It has held up fine for a couple of months, but I really don't trust the string. 

Has anyone had this problem with BCY X? I just bought a couple of spools and hope I didn't waste my money.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I have had this issue with 452x, Trophy, XCEL and BCY-X. Broken or frayed up vectran fibers. Usually i caught it right away as i was wrapping the posts but a few times i did not see it until the string was twisted. I no longer carry any materials with Vectran and i have not had this problem since but its not that uncommon if you really look close as you wrap blended materials. BCY and Brownell were always quick to replace bad spools but i feel your pain. Its no fun having to wait a week to get a spool replaced if you don't have a spare!


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

broadheadnut said:


> Kind of like how you started a thread about FURY sucking? One fanboy vs. another


Lol right, that's not hypocritical at all .. What was it titled? Fury is Junk?? Some of you guys have some serious issues.... I for one am happy when I read people's real life experiences with a company or a product, there's nothing wrong with saying you've had problems/success with a companies product.. Why would anyone keep that to themselves?? If there's any one place to air out issues for the public to know its here.. Why not?


----------

